# gradle import in eclipse schlägt fehl



## metalfan (14. Feb 2019)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne dieses Projekt:
https://github.com/mattia-battiston/clean-architecture-example
in eclipse importieren.

Der import an sich scheint zu funktionieren, die Dateien werden angezeigt, aber das Projekt hat ein rotes X. 
Welche Schritte sind notwendig um ein gradle Projekt zu importieren, ein Rechtsoklick auf das Projekt und "gradle refresh" hat keinen Effekt.

Ganz unten in der Fehlerausgabe steht:
Caused by: java.io.IOException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was incorrect

Aber warum?



```
org.gradle.tooling.BuildException: Could not fetch model of type 'EclipseProject' using Gradle distribution 'https://services.gradle.org/distributions/gradle-2.11-all.zip'.
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.ExceptionTransformer.transform(ExceptionTransformer.java:51)
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.ExceptionTransformer.transform(ExceptionTransformer.java:29)
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.ResultHandlerAdapter.onFailure(ResultHandlerAdapter.java:41)
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.async.DefaultAsyncConsumerActionExecutor$1$1.run(DefaultAsyncConsumerActionExecutor.java:57)
   at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ExecutorPolicy$CatchAndRecordFailures.onExecute(ExecutorPolicy.java:63)
   at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ManagedExecutorImpl$1.run(ManagedExecutorImpl.java:46)
   at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1149)
   at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:624)
   at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ThreadFactoryImpl$ManagedThreadRunnable.run(ThreadFactoryImpl.java:55)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.BlockingResultHandler.getResult(BlockingResultHandler.java:46)
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.consumer.DefaultModelBuilder.get(DefaultModelBuilder.java:50)
   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:498)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.ConnectionAwareLauncherProxy.invokeRun(ConnectionAwareLauncherProxy.java:157)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.ConnectionAwareLauncherProxy.invoke(ConnectionAwareLauncherProxy.java:147)
   at com.sun.proxy.$Proxy104.get(Unknown Source)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.DefaultModelProvider$2.get(DefaultModelProvider.java:115)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.DefaultModelProvider$3.call(DefaultModelProvider.java:135)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$LocalManualCache$1.load(LocalCache.java:5065)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$LoadingValueReference.loadFuture(LocalCache.java:3716)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$Segment.loadSync(LocalCache.java:2424)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$Segment.lockedGetOrLoad(LocalCache.java:2298)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$Segment.get(LocalCache.java:2211)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache.get(LocalCache.java:4154)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$LocalManualCache.get(LocalCache.java:5060)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.DefaultModelProvider.getFromCache(DefaultModelProvider.java:146)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.DefaultModelProvider.executeOperation(DefaultModelProvider.java:131)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.DefaultModelProvider.executeModelBuilder(DefaultModelProvider.java:111)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.DefaultModelProvider.fetchModels(DefaultModelProvider.java:66)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.SynchronizeGradleBuildsOperation.fetchEclipseProjects(SynchronizeGradleBuildsOperation.java:57)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.SynchronizeGradleBuildsOperation.run(SynchronizeGradleBuildsOperation.java:46)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.DefaultGradleBuild.synchronize(DefaultGradleBuild.java:48)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.DefaultGradleBuild$SynchronizeOperation.runInToolingApi(DefaultGradleBuild.java:113)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.operation.DefaultToolingApiOperationManager$WorkspaceRunnableAdapter.run(DefaultToolingApiOperationManager.java:57)
   at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:2295)
   at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:2322)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.operation.DefaultToolingApiOperationManager.run(DefaultToolingApiOperationManager.java:38)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.DefaultGradleBuild.synchronize(DefaultGradleBuild.java:64)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.SynchronizationJob.runInToolingApi(SynchronizationJob.java:68)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.workspace.SynchronizationJob.runInToolingApi(SynchronizationJob.java:30)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.operation.ToolingApiJob$1.runInToolingApi(ToolingApiJob.java:53)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.operation.DefaultToolingApiOperationManager$WorkspaceRunnableAdapter.run(DefaultToolingApiOperationManager.java:57)
   at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:2295)
   at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.run(Workspace.java:2322)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.operation.DefaultToolingApiOperationManager.run(DefaultToolingApiOperationManager.java:38)
   at org.eclipse.buildship.core.internal.operation.ToolingApiJob.run(ToolingApiJob.java:64)
   at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:63)
Caused by: org.gradle.internal.exceptions.LocationAwareException: A problem occurred configuring project ':application:configuration'.
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultExceptionAnalyser.transform(DefaultExceptionAnalyser.java:74)
   at org.gradle.initialization.MultipleBuildFailuresExceptionAnalyser.transform(MultipleBuildFailuresExceptionAnalyser.java:47)
   at org.gradle.initialization.StackTraceSanitizingExceptionAnalyser.transform(StackTraceSanitizingExceptionAnalyser.java:30)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher$1.create(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:101)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher$1.create(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:93)
   at org.gradle.internal.progress.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.run(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:90)
   at org.gradle.internal.progress.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.run(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:62)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.doBuild(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:93)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.getBuildAnalysis(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:87)
   at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter$DefaultBuildController.configure(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:102)
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.BuildModelActionRunner.run(BuildModelActionRunner.java:48)
   at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ChainingBuildActionRunner.run(ChainingBuildActionRunner.java:35)
   at org.gradle.tooling.internal.provider.runner.SubscribableBuildActionRunner.run(SubscribableBuildActionRunner.java:58)
   at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ChainingBuildActionRunner.run(ChainingBuildActionRunner.java:35)
   at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter.execute(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:43)
   at org.gradle.launcher.exec.InProcessBuildActionExecuter.execute(InProcessBuildActionExecuter.java:28)
   at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.execute(ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.java:75)
   at org.gradle.launcher.exec.ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.execute(ContinuousBuildActionExecuter.java:45)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ExecuteBuild.doBuild(ExecuteBuild.java:52)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:36)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.WatchForDisconnection.execute(WatchForDisconnection.java:37)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ResetDeprecationLogger.execute(ResetDeprecationLogger.java:26)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.RequestStopIfSingleUsedDaemon.execute(RequestStopIfSingleUsedDaemon.java:34)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput$2.call(ForwardClientInput.java:74)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput$2.call(ForwardClientInput.java:72)
   at org.gradle.util.Swapper.swap(Swapper.java:38)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.ForwardClientInput.execute(ForwardClientInput.java:72)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.health.DaemonHealthTracker.execute(DaemonHealthTracker.java:47)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.LogToClient.doBuild(LogToClient.java:66)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:36)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.EstablishBuildEnvironment.doBuild(EstablishBuildEnvironment.java:72)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.BuildCommandOnly.execute(BuildCommandOnly.java:36)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.health.HintGCAfterBuild.execute(HintGCAfterBuild.java:41)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.api.DaemonCommandExecution.proceed(DaemonCommandExecution.java:120)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.exec.StartBuildOrRespondWithBusy$1.run(StartBuildOrRespondWithBusy.java:50)
   at org.gradle.launcher.daemon.server.DaemonStateCoordinator$1.run(DaemonStateCoordinator.java:246)
   at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.ExecutorPolicy$CatchAndRecordFailures.onExecute(ExecutorPolicy.java:54)
   at org.gradle.internal.concurrent.StoppableExecutorImpl$1.run(StoppableExecutorImpl.java:40)
Caused by: org.gradle.api.ProjectConfigurationException: A problem occurred configuring project ':application:configuration'.
   at org.gradle.configuration.project.LifecycleProjectEvaluator.addConfigurationFailure(LifecycleProjectEvaluator.java:79)
   at org.gradle.configuration.project.LifecycleProjectEvaluator.evaluate(LifecycleProjectEvaluator.java:57)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.project.AbstractProject.evaluate(AbstractProject.java:521)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.project.AbstractProject.evaluate(AbstractProject.java:92)
   at org.gradle.execution.TaskPathProjectEvaluator.configureHierarchy(TaskPathProjectEvaluator.java:47)
   at org.gradle.configuration.DefaultBuildConfigurer.configure(DefaultBuildConfigurer.java:35)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher$2.run(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:125)
   at org.gradle.internal.Factories$1.create(Factories.java:22)
   at org.gradle.internal.progress.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.run(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:90)
   at org.gradle.internal.progress.DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.run(DefaultBuildOperationExecutor.java:52)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.doBuildStages(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:122)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher.access$200(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:32)
   at org.gradle.initialization.DefaultGradleLauncher$1.create(DefaultGradleLauncher.java:99)
   ... 42 more
Caused by: org.gradle.api.artifacts.ResolveException: Could not resolve all dependencies for configuration ':application:configuration:classpath'.
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.DefaultLenientConfiguration.rethrowFailure(DefaultLenientConfiguration.java:62)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.DefaultResolvedConfiguration.rethrowFailure(DefaultResolvedConfiguration.java:36)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.SelfResolvingDependencyConfigurationResolver$FilesAggregatingResolvedConfiguration.rethrowFailure(SelfResolvingDependencyConfigurationResolver.java:112)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ErrorHandlingConfigurationResolver$ErrorHandlingResolvedConfiguration.rethrowFailure(ErrorHandlingConfigurationResolver.java:189)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration$ConfigurationFileCollection.getFiles(DefaultConfiguration.java:663)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration.getFiles(DefaultConfiguration.java:288)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration_Decorated.getFiles(Unknown Source)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.initialization.DefaultScriptHandler.getScriptClassPath(DefaultScriptHandler.java:67)
   at org.gradle.plugin.use.internal.DefaultPluginRequestApplicator.defineScriptHandlerClassScope(DefaultPluginRequestApplicator.java:148)
   at org.gradle.plugin.use.internal.DefaultPluginRequestApplicator.applyPlugins(DefaultPluginRequestApplicator.java:55)
   at org.gradle.configuration.DefaultScriptPluginFactory$ScriptPluginImpl.apply(DefaultScriptPluginFactory.java:132)
   at org.gradle.configuration.project.BuildScriptProcessor.execute(BuildScriptProcessor.java:38)
   at org.gradle.configuration.project.BuildScriptProcessor.execute(BuildScriptProcessor.java:25)
   at org.gradle.configuration.project.ConfigureActionsProjectEvaluator.evaluate(ConfigureActionsProjectEvaluator.java:34)
   at org.gradle.configuration.project.LifecycleProjectEvaluator.evaluate(LifecycleProjectEvaluator.java:55)
   ... 53 more
Caused by: org.gradle.internal.resolve.ModuleVersionResolveException: Could not resolve org.springframework.boot:spring-boot-gradle-plugin:1.3.3.RELEASE.
Required by:
    clean-architecture-example.application:configuration:unspecified
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.resolveModule(RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.java:83)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.resolve(RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.java:59)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.ComponentResolversChain$ComponentMetaDataResolverChain.resolve(ComponentResolversChain.java:80)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.clientmodule.ClientModuleResolver.resolve(ClientModuleResolver.java:44)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.graph.DependencyGraphBuilder$ModuleVersionResolveState.resolve(DependencyGraphBuilder.java:560)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.graph.DependencyGraphBuilder$ModuleVersionResolveState.getMetaData(DependencyGraphBuilder.java:570)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.graph.DependencyGraphBuilder$DependencyEdge.calculateTargetConfigurations(DependencyGraphBuilder.java:256)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.graph.DependencyGraphBuilder$DependencyEdge.attachToTargetConfigurations(DependencyGraphBuilder.java:230)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.graph.DependencyGraphBuilder.traverseGraph(DependencyGraphBuilder.java:137)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.graph.DependencyGraphBuilder.resolve(DependencyGraphBuilder.java:75)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.DefaultArtifactDependencyResolver$1.execute(DefaultArtifactDependencyResolver.java:88)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.DefaultArtifactDependencyResolver$1.execute(DefaultArtifactDependencyResolver.java:78)
   at org.gradle.internal.Transformers$4.transform(Transformers.java:137)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.DefaultIvyContextManager.withIvy(DefaultIvyContextManager.java:61)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.DefaultIvyContextManager.withIvy(DefaultIvyContextManager.java:39)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.resolveengine.DefaultArtifactDependencyResolver.resolve(DefaultArtifactDependencyResolver.java:78)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.CacheLockingArtifactDependencyResolver$1.run(CacheLockingArtifactDependencyResolver.java:41)
   at org.gradle.internal.Factories$1.create(Factories.java:22)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheAccess.useCache(DefaultCacheAccess.java:192)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheAccess.useCache(DefaultCacheAccess.java:175)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.useCache(DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.java:106)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheFactory$ReferenceTrackingCache.useCache(DefaultCacheFactory.java:187)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.DefaultCacheLockingManager.useCache(DefaultCacheLockingManager.java:64)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.CacheLockingArtifactDependencyResolver.resolve(CacheLockingArtifactDependencyResolver.java:39)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.DefaultConfigurationResolver.resolve(DefaultConfigurationResolver.java:91)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.SelfResolvingDependencyConfigurationResolver.resolve(SelfResolvingDependencyConfigurationResolver.java:40)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ShortCircuitEmptyConfigurationResolver.resolve(ShortCircuitEmptyConfigurationResolver.java:52)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ErrorHandlingConfigurationResolver.resolve(ErrorHandlingConfigurationResolver.java:43)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration.resolveGraphIfRequired(DefaultConfiguration.java:367)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration.resolveNow(DefaultConfiguration.java:342)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration.getResolvedConfiguration(DefaultConfiguration.java:335)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration_Decorated.getResolvedConfiguration(Unknown Source)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.configurations.DefaultConfiguration$ConfigurationFileCollection.getFiles(DefaultConfiguration.java:661)
   ... 63 more
Caused by: org.gradle.internal.resolve.ModuleVersionResolveException: Could not resolve org.springframework.boot:spring-boot-gradle-plugin:1.3.3.RELEASE.
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.ErrorHandlingModuleComponentRepository$ErrorHandlingModuleComponentRepositoryAccess.resolveComponentMetaData(ErrorHandlingModuleComponentRepository.java:91)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.ComponentMetaDataResolveState.process(ComponentMetaDataResolveState.java:66)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.ComponentMetaDataResolveState.resolve(ComponentMetaDataResolveState.java:58)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.findBestMatch(RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.java:116)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.findBestMatch(RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.java:99)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.resolveModule(RepositoryChainComponentMetaDataResolver.java:72)
   ... 95 more
Caused by: org.gradle.internal.resource.ResourceException: Could not get resource 'https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/springframework/boot/spring-boot-gradle-plugin/1.3.3.RELEASE/spring-boot-gradle-plugin-1.3.3.RELEASE.pom'.
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.ResourceException.failure(ResourceException.java:61)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.resolver.DefaultExternalResourceArtifactResolver.downloadStaticResource(DefaultExternalResourceArtifactResolver.java:99)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.resolver.DefaultExternalResourceArtifactResolver.resolveArtifact(DefaultExternalResourceArtifactResolver.java:58)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.resolver.ExternalResourceResolver.parseMetaDataFromArtifact(ExternalResourceResolver.java:164)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.resolver.ExternalResourceResolver.resolveStaticDependency(ExternalResourceResolver.java:143)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.resolver.MavenResolver.doResolveComponentMetaData(MavenResolver.java:93)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.resolver.ExternalResourceResolver$RemoteRepositoryAccess.resolveComponentMetaData(ExternalResourceResolver.java:409)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.CacheLockReleasingModuleComponentsRepository$LockReleasingRepositoryAccess$2.run(CacheLockReleasingModuleComponentsRepository.java:71)
   at org.gradle.internal.Factories$1.create(Factories.java:22)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheAccess.longRunningOperation(DefaultCacheAccess.java:242)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheAccess.longRunningOperation(DefaultCacheAccess.java:313)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.longRunningOperation(DefaultPersistentDirectoryStore.java:114)
   at org.gradle.cache.internal.DefaultCacheFactory$ReferenceTrackingCache.longRunningOperation(DefaultCacheFactory.java:179)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.DefaultCacheLockingManager.longRunningOperation(DefaultCacheLockingManager.java:56)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.CacheLockReleasingModuleComponentsRepository$LockReleasingRepositoryAccess.resolveComponentMetaData(CacheLockReleasingModuleComponentsRepository.java:69)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.CachingModuleComponentRepository$ResolveAndCacheRepositoryAccess.resolveComponentMetaData(CachingModuleComponentRepository.java:297)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.BaseModuleComponentRepositoryAccess.resolveComponentMetaData(BaseModuleComponentRepositoryAccess.java:42)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.memcache.InMemoryCachedModuleComponentRepository$CachedAccess.resolveComponentMetaData(InMemoryCachedModuleComponentRepository.java:75)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.ivyservice.ivyresolve.ErrorHandlingModuleComponentRepository$ErrorHandlingModuleComponentRepositoryAccess.resolveComponentMetaData(ErrorHandlingModuleComponentRepository.java:89)
   ... 100 more
Caused by: com.google.common.util.concurrent.UncheckedExecutionException: org.apache.http.ssl.SSLInitializationException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was incorrect
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$Segment.get(LocalCache.java:2201)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache.get(LocalCache.java:3934)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache.getOrLoad(LocalCache.java:3938)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$LocalLoadingCache.get(LocalCache.java:4821)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$LocalLoadingCache.getUnchecked(LocalCache.java:4827)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.DefaultSslContextFactory.createSslContext(DefaultSslContextFactory.java:57)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientConfigurer.configureSslSocketConnectionFactory(HttpClientConfigurer.java:80)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientConfigurer.configure(HttpClientConfigurer.java:70)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientHelper.getClient(HttpClientHelper.java:123)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientHelper.performHttpRequest(HttpClientHelper.java:102)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientHelper.executeGetOrHead(HttpClientHelper.java:79)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientHelper.performRequest(HttpClientHelper.java:70)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientHelper.performRawGet(HttpClientHelper.java:58)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpClientHelper.performGet(HttpClientHelper.java:62)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpResourceAccessor.openResource(HttpResourceAccessor.java:51)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.HttpResourceAccessor.openResource(HttpResourceAccessor.java:34)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transfer.DefaultExternalResourceConnector.openResource(DefaultExternalResourceConnector.java:41)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transfer.ProgressLoggingExternalResourceAccessor.openResource(ProgressLoggingExternalResourceAccessor.java:36)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.DefaultExternalResourceRepository.getResource(DefaultExternalResourceRepository.java:63)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transfer.DefaultCacheAwareExternalResourceAccessor.getResource(DefaultCacheAwareExternalResourceAccessor.java:75)
   at org.gradle.api.internal.artifacts.repositories.resolver.DefaultExternalResourceArtifactResolver.downloadStaticResource(DefaultExternalResourceArtifactResolver.java:90)
   ... 117 more
Caused by: org.apache.http.ssl.SSLInitializationException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was incorrect
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.DefaultSslContextFactory$SslContextCacheLoader.load(DefaultSslContextFactory.java:177)
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.DefaultSslContextFactory$SslContextCacheLoader.load(DefaultSslContextFactory.java:69)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$LoadingValueReference.loadFuture(LocalCache.java:3524)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$Segment.loadSync(LocalCache.java:2317)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$Segment.lockedGetOrLoad(LocalCache.java:2280)
   at com.google.common.cache.LocalCache$Segment.get(LocalCache.java:2195)
   ... 137 more
Caused by: java.io.IOException: Keystore was tampered with, or password was incorrect
   at org.gradle.internal.resource.transport.http.DefaultSslContextFactory$SslContextCacheLoader.load(DefaultSslContextFactory.java:103)
   ... 142 more
Caused by: java.security.UnrecoverableKeyException: Password verification failed
   ... 143 more
```


----------



## mrBrown (14. Feb 2019)

Ein build über die Konsole schlägt vermutlich auch fehl?


----------

